# Idea to increase awareness



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Each time we tip, we should tip in singles.
These singles should have written on them "UberX does not include TIPS! Please tip your Uber drivers!".

As the number of dollar bills in circulation with this kind of messages increase, people will talk about it. If uber tips can only be in cash, we can mark every cash that we handled with this message.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

That sounds like a great idea. Uber will eventually end up with all those bills! I know itS all electronic nowadays but it's funny


----------



## Viera Uber (Dec 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Each time we tip, we should tip in singles.
> These singles should have written on them "UberX does not include TIPS! Please tip your Uber drivers!".
> 
> As the number of dollar bills in circulation with this kind of messages increase, people will talk about it. If uber tips can only be in cash, we can mark every cash that we handled with this message.


Hell, get a red-ink stamp with that message!


----------



## Cooluberdriver (Nov 29, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Each time we tip, we should tip in singles.
> These singles should have written on them "UberX does not include TIPS! Please tip your Uber drivers!".
> 
> As the number of dollar bills in circulation with this kind of messages increase, people will talk about it. If uber tips can only be in cash, we can mark every cash that we handled with this message.


I actually like the suggestion. Even us black car drivers get little tips now


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I did it! Went to get a smoothie and tipped the kids working with #tipyouruberdriver on it!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Spindling and mutilation of US currency is a federal crime punishable by fine and stiff prison sentence you like money but you have no respect for it


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

^ That run on sentence with nary an ending period is a misdemeanor.

Oh,
if any of you Uber scofflaws gets tossed in a country club, AKA federal pen.,
let me know how the living conditions are... I have a feeling more luxurious than the lifestyle of an Uber driver.


----------

